# My handsome man?



## Samkingg (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm pretty certain Barry is a boy but just thought I would check as these are my first chickens  don't want to be completely wrong! He will be 6 weeks in a few days, hope the photo is okay, can upload a new one if not! 
Thanks very much, 
Sam x


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking like a Barry so far. What breed? Cute, cute, cute picture by the way!


----------



## Samkingg (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you  and I believe he is a red star, I was pretty sure he was a Barry as my 3 others (which I am guessing are hens) look completely different to him, but the place I got my eggs from couldn't be 100% sure on the breeds as they are a company that deliver eggs and incubators to schools so the children can see the chicks hatch and she said they use 3 different breeds black star, red star and one I cannot remember! But they mix they eggs (hope you understand what I mean! Haha) x


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If he is a red star then he is sex linked at birth. Males are whiteish yellow while females are red at birth. But yeah it looks like a male color, comb, and wattles.


----------

